# Pixilation/sound issues, but not during commercials!



## Kunzorama (Apr 6, 2005)

I saw a ton of pixilation and sound dropouts while watching the NBA game on ABC last night. What was really odd is that the issues were there during the time when the game was on, but there were no issues when the program shifted to the 4 talking heads commenting or during any of the commercials! Is there anything I can do on my end to make these problems go away?

I'm using Charter/Spectrum cable as my source, feeding my TiVo Edge running TE4. Charter forces me to use a Tuning Adapter. Signal strength is 100 (which may be too high); SNR around 41-43db (also high). RS corrected/uncorrected are both 0. I just can't figure out why the commercials and non-action portions of the broadcast look perfect but the game is messed up.


----------



## MrAWest (Jul 27, 2021)

I also had pixelation and sound dropouts while watching the NBA Finals game on ABC Friday, June 3rd, and again on Sunday, June 5th, 2022. Also, I had issues once or twice during the commercials. Not sure why Spectrum ABC feed has so much pixelation and audio dropouts during the Finals broadcasts. Should be the best quality video and audio feeds available. We are paying $21.00 a month for the broadcast fee.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

I would recommend contacting the local ABC channel's tech department and ask what resolution they transmitted those games in. I think they transfer that into your cable company perhaps. Could that be a reason? Was that ABC cable channel in your correct lineup, was it just digital of 4k digital?
I had such issues on CBS but recording in the wrong band for that channel.


----------



## MrAWest (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks, I have E-mailed and complained to the local ABC affiliate station. Also, to Spectrum regarding this issue. The technology should be the best quality video and audio feeds available. It is 2022 where is the 4K/UHD? Japan NHK broadcasts in 8K. Where is the technical excellence in the United States. I am paying $21.00 a month for the broadcast retransmission fee and I have pixelation and audio dropouts.
👎👎 to the U.S. broadcasters and broadband companies.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

ABC broadcasts in 720p. And by the time it goes through the local ABC affiliate and then to the cable provider and signal processing by both, there is a distinct possibility of motion artifacts. And if you upscale that with the TiVo to 1080p or 4K, it makes the flaws even more apparent. My TiVo Bolt VOX is a cable/OTA model and after I dropped Comcast and use the TiVo in OTA with a flat antenna in my apartment, I have zero issues with motion artifacts with sports with my local stations, even upscaled by the TiVo to 4K. I also have YouTube TV and my local stations do not have any motion artifact issues and hardly ever with any of the "cable" channels.


----------



## Johnny Stigler (Jun 10, 2020)

MrAWest said:


> Thanks, I have E-mailed and complained to the local ABC affiliate station. Also, to Spectrum regarding this issue. The technology should be the best quality video and audio feeds available. It is 2022 where is the 4K/UHD? Japan NHK broadcasts in 8K. Where is the technical excellence in the United States. I am paying $21.00 a month for the broadcast retransmission fee and I have pixelation and audio dropouts.
> 👎👎 to the U.S. broadcasters and broadband companies.


Go to Amazon and order you some 3, 6, 10 db attenuators and put this on the TA to get the signal to around the mid 90's and the SN down to around 37 give or take a few db. This made a big difference in my pixelazation. I assume you guys know how to get to the TA menu to evaluate the signal. I saw the last few min of the NBA game with no issues via Spectrum-TiVo Edge with TA from our local ABC. An outdoor antenna to the set is the best if you can do it. Coax delivered signals just have lots of places to degrade the signal. They compress their 256QAM and put 2-3 HD signals on one carrier. I am thinking of an Amazon Recast box if we loose the cable card someday.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

While ABC distributes its programming in 720P, it may not be broadcast in 720P. For instance, our local station here in Austin has converted the ABC stream to 1080i because of a requirement by its ownership that all broadcasting be in 1080i. As a result the video is not the best, but not to the point where it breaks up. Not saying this is the case here, but it can happen.


----------

